# Methode ohne Rückgabewert



## IT-Muslim (19. Mai 2014)

Aufgabe: Schreiben Sie eine Methode ohne Rückgabewert in der der Tankinhalt um einen übergebenen 
Wert verringert wird. Achten Sie darauf, dass der Tankinhalt nicht kleiner als 0 werden kann. (

Lösung:


```
public class PetrolTank {
	public static void main(String[] args) {}

		public String tankKapazität;
		
		public String aktuellerFüllstand;
		
		public void Tankinhalt (int Wert)  {
			
			
			int wert1 = 10;
			
			if (wert1 >= wert1){
			wert1--;
		}
	}
}
```

Das Programm lässt sich nicht ausführen, ich verstehe nur nicht warum. Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## anti-held (19. Mai 2014)

Was meinst du mit lässt sich nicht ausführen?

Da in deiner main-Methode nichts steht, wird nämlich sowiso nichts geschehen.
Damit überhaupt etwas passiert musst du dort einen entsprechenden Code platzieren.


----------



## IT-Muslim (19. Mai 2014)

anti-held hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst du mit lässt sich nicht ausführen?
> 
> Da in deiner main-Methode nichts steht, wird nämlich sowiso nichts geschehen.
> Damit überhaupt etwas passiert musst du dort einen entsprechenden Code platzieren.



Ja warum ich dies tat, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------

